# Performa 475 à redémarrer



## Patr07 (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai bénéficier de votre aide pour redémarrer un Mac *Performa 475* qui n'a pas tourné depuis 2004, afin de *récupérer les données* qui s'y trouvent encore...

Niveau matériel disponible, j'ai un lecteur CD externe, un lecteur ZIP externe, un CD d'installation LC 475... et de la patience. 

Au premier démarrage, l'écran était noir et j'ai résolu le problème simplement en changeant la pile. Mais voici maintenant ce que l'écran affiche quand je ne connecte aucun matériel externe:










Et voici ce que l'écran affiche quand j'essaye de démarrer avec le CD d'installation:







Et quand je clique sur OK, voilà sur quoi je tombe:






Et j'ai beau redémarrer autant de fois que je veux, c'est toujours les mêmes choses qui s'affichent...

Que dois-je faire? S'agit-il de barrettes de RAM à remplacer? Si oui, est-ce que c'est bien les deux barrettes à côté de l'alimentation? Et où en trouver, sachant que je n'arrive pas à trouver les références...



Merci d'avance pour votre aide éventuelle! 

Patrick






L'intérieur de ma "boîte à pizza".


----------



## lercat (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

tu pourrais essayer de redémarrer sans les extensions.
Si je me rappelle bien, avant de démarrer, appuyer et maintenir la touche Maj (majuscule temporaire) puis lancer l'ordi. 

Dis moi ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Patr07 (9 Septembre 2012)

lercat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu pourrais essayer de redémarrer sans les extensions.
> Si je me rappelle bien, avant de démarrer, appuyer et maintenir la touche Maj (majuscule temporaire) puis lancer l'ordi.
> ...



Ca ne change rien...


----------



## lercat (9 Septembre 2012)

Il ne te demande pas " vous allez redémarrer sans les extensions ? "

As-tu essayé de faire une pram ?
c'est à dire de maintenir les touches pomme (cmd) alt p r toutes en même temps puis de démarrer ?
entendre le son du démarrage au moins 3 fois avant de tout lâcher.


----------



## Patr07 (9 Septembre 2012)

lercat a dit:


> Il ne te demande pas " vous allez redémarrer sans les extensions ? "
> 
> As-tu essayé de faire une pram ?
> c'est à dire de maintenir les touches pomme (cmd) alt p r toutes en même temps puis de démarrer ?
> entendre le son du démarrage au moins 3 fois avant de tout lâcher.



Non, l'ordi ne m'affiche rien d'autre que ce que j'ai déjà évoqué. J'ai essayé de faire une "pram" (je ne connaissais pas), et ça ne change rien non plus...


----------



## groudon41 (9 Septembre 2012)

Un changement de ram pour lui mettre un peu plus de mémoire vive semble obligatoire. après rien ne t'empèche de graver un cd d'installation de mac os 7 (trouvable dans les abandonware d'apple, dont je n'ai plus lien dsl...), lui sera surrement utilisable pour pouvoir récupérer tes donnée via le finder du CD


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

Bon, la première chose à tenter, c'est de démonter les barrettes mémoire, bien nettoyer les contacts avec un chiffon doux ne produisant pas d'électricité statique (100% coton, par exemple), le cas échéant les passer au trichloréthylène (bien sêcher avant de remettr en place). Sur une machine qui n'a pas tourné depuis 8 ans, il est probable que le problème vienne de l'oxydation des contacts des barrettes mémoires !


----------



## Patr07 (11 Septembre 2012)

J'ai nettoyé les contacts des barrettes, mais ça ne change rien non plus. Il doit en avoir une qui est morte à mon avis... 

Comment on fait pour trouver les références de ces barrettes? Y a à peu près rien de marqué dessus (ni devant, ni derrière).. ^^






Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Patr07 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour trouver les références de ces barrettes? Y a à peu près rien de marqué dessus (ni devant, ni derrière).. ^^



C'est de la SIMM 72 broches, avec un temps d'accès de 80 ns minimum pour cette machine. Pour les tiennes, celle du haut doit être une 4 Mo à 70 ns, celle du bas est aussi à 70 ns, mais son marquage est curieux, sans doute une 2 ou 4 Mo. Actuellement, ces barrettes doivent exister en 4, 8 et 16 Mo,  mais ça doit commencer à être difficile à trouver en neuf (pas en boutique, en tous cas, internet est ton ami).

As tu tenté de n'en monter qu'une seule à la fois, histoire de savoir si les deux sont mortes ou s'il n'y en a qu'une seule ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2012)

Si c'est juste pour récupérer les données : sortir le dd et utiliser cet adaptateur branché sur un autre Mac, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'est juste pour récupérer les données : sortir le dd et utiliser cet adaptateur branché sur un autre Mac, non ?



Non ! ça ne marche pas avec le disque *SCSI* du LC475 !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non ! ça ne marche pas avec le disque *SCSI* du LC475 !


Ah, c'était encore du SCSI à cette époque Scusi :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah, c'était encore du SCSI à cette époque&#8230; Scusi :rose:



Le premier Mac 680x0 "de bureau" a avoir eu un disque IDE était le LC 630 (et si on ne tiens pas compte de ses déclinaisons "Performas" et "Quadra", j'ai bien l'impression que c'était le seul) !

EDIT : Ah non, il y a eu aussi le rarissime LC 580, ultime avatar de la lignée du LC 520 (LC 520, LC 550, LC 575 en SCSI et LC 580 en IDE), les précurseurs "680x0" des Performas et PowerMac 5x00 (5200 à 5500)


----------



## Patr07 (11 Septembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai essayé d'allumer en essayant une seule barrette à la fois, mais comme on pouvait s'y attendre ça ne change rien.

Pour l'achat de barrettes, j'ai trouvé ça: http://www.level44.com/Simm-16Mo-EDO-4Mx32-9609-13854-p-1458.html

Est-ce que c'est bien ça qu'il faut?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Patr07 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai essayé d'allumer en essayant une seule barrette à la fois, mais comme on pouvait s'y attendre ça ne change rien.
> 
> Pour l'achat de barrettes, j'ai trouvé ça: http://www.level44.com/Simm-16Mo-EDO-4Mx32-9609-13854-p-1458.html
> 
> ...



Ça devrait faire l'affaire  À condition que le problème vienne bien des barrettes et pas des slots.


----------



## Patr07 (11 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça devrait faire l'affaire  À condition que le problème vienne bien des barrettes et pas des slots.



Youpi, je commande ça donc. Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite.


----------



## claude72 (13 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est de la SIMM 72 broches, avec un temps d'accès de 80 ns minimum pour cette machine. Pour les tiennes, celle du haut doit être une 4 Mo à 70 ns, celle du bas est aussi à 70 ns, mais son marquage est curieux, sans doute une 2 ou 4 Mo.


Euhhh... Pascal, les deux barrettes sur la photo sont des barrettes 68 broches de RAM *vidéo* !!!

Et sur la photo de l'intérieur du Mac, il n'y a pas de barrette de RAM dans LE seul slot de RAM... il n'a donc que les 4 Mo soudés, ce qui explique qu'il n'a pas assez de RAM !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

claude72 a dit:


> Euhhh... Pascal, les deux barrettes sur la photo sont des barrettes 68 broches de RAM *vidéo* !!!
> 
> Et sur la photo de l'intérieur du Mac, il n'y a pas de barrette de RAM dans LE seul slot de RAM... il n'a donc que les 4 Mo soudés, ce qui explique qu'il n'a pas assez de RAM !!!



Mince, après vérification, tu as raison sur le premier point (en fait, je me suis fait avoir, parce que c'est le seul modèle de Mac sur lequel j'ai travaillé sans jamais avoir à l'ouvrir pour autre chose que changer la pile de la PRam :rateau, mais pas sur l'explication, par contre, parce qu'avec 4 Mo, ça devrait démarrer (avant que je ne lui ajoute une barrette de 8, avec ses 4 Mo soudés, mon Duo 230 démarrait en 7.5.5), donc, si c'est bien ça, ça signifierait que ce sont les 4 Mo soudés qui sont morts, et que seule l'adjonction d'une barrette ait une chance de lui permettre de redémarrer.


----------



## Patr07 (14 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, après vérification, tu as raison sur le premier point (en fait, je me suis fait avoir, parce que c'est le seul modèle de Mac sur lequel j'ai travaillé sans jamais avoir à l'ouvrir pour autre chose que changer la pile de la PRam :rateau, mais pas sur l'explication, par contre, parce qu'avec 4 Mo, ça devrait démarrer (avant que je ne lui ajoute une barrette de 8, avec ses 4 Mo soudés, mon Duo 230 démarrait en 7.5.5), donc, si c'est bien ça, ça signifierait que ce sont les 4 Mo soudés qui sont morts, et que seule l'adjonction d'une barrette ait une chance de lui permettre de redémarrer.



Mince! Ca veut dire que j'ai commandé une barrette video au lieu d'une barette de RAM? Enfin ça va ça m'a pas coûté grand chose (7)...

Question: effectivement sur la photo, j'avais retiré la barrette (de RAM donc) supplémentaire (sur le seul slot disponible). Ca voudrait donc dire que la RAM soudée était sans doute déjà morte à l'époque où j'utilisais ce LC475, et qu'il ne marche plus depuis que cette barrette supplémentaire a elle aussi lâché?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h19 ----------

Est-ce que cette barrette 72 broches correspond bien à ce que je dois acheter? : http://www.level44.com/Simm-8Mo-edo-60ns-TM248GBK32I-60-p-1455.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

Patr07 a dit:


> Mince! Ca veut dire que j'ai commandé une barrette video au lieu d'une barette de RAM? Enfin ça va ça m'a pas coûté grand chose (7)...



Non non, c'est bien une barrette de Ram que tu as commandé en tout état de cause, donc de ce côté tout va bien (par contre les deux barrettes de VRam, faudra les remettre en place)


----------



## Patr07 (14 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, c'est bien une barrette de Ram que tu as commandé en tout état de cause, donc de ce côté tout va bien (par contre les deux barrettes de VRam, faudra les remettre en place)



Youpi alors


----------



## claude72 (14 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... mais pas sur l'explication, par contre, parce qu'avec 4 Mo, ça devrait démarrer (avant que je ne lui ajoute une barrette de 8, avec ses 4 Mo soudés, mon Duo 230 démarrait en 7.5.5...


En 7.55 oui, OK...

... mais il n'est nul part fait mention de la version du système utilisé pour tenter de démarrer la bête !
D'autre part, je me trompe peut-être, mais je suis étonné de lire que le LC475 a un CD d'installation ??? car il me semblait que Apple ne livrait des CD d'installation que pour les Mac munis d'un lecteur de CD ??? ce qui n'est pas le cas du LC475.

Donc, si je ne me trompe pas, l'écran de démarrage avec ses petites icônes de CD en fond n'est pas un système 7.x de LC475... alors peut-être est-ce un OS 8 ? et là je ne suis pas sûr que 4 Mo suffisent ???





> ..., donc, si c'est bien ça, ça signifierait que ce sont les 4 Mo soudés qui sont morts, et que seule l'adjonction d'une barrette ait une chance de lui permettre de redémarrer.


Tu crois que le Mac pourrait démarrer avec la RAM HS ??? perso, j'en doute, dans ce cas il y aurait plutôt un "Sad Mac" à l'écran


----------



## Patr07 (14 Septembre 2012)

claude72 a dit:


> En 7.55 oui, OK...
> 
> ... mais il n'est nul part fait mention de la version du système utilisé pour tenter de démarrer la bête !
> D'autre part, je me trompe peut-être, mais je suis étonné de lire que le LC475 a un CD d'installation ??? car il me semblait que Apple ne livrait des CD d'installation que pour les Mac munis d'un lecteur de CD ??? ce qui n'est pas le cas du LC475.
> ...



Je ne sais pas quel système est installé sur la bête. Il a été installé avec un CD, via un périphérique. Je les possède toujours, mais sur le CD (gravé par l'ancien propriétaire) la version du système n'est pas spécifiée. Il est juste marqué au stylo "Installation LC475". Donc il faudra attendre d'installer la barrette pour en savoir un peu plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2012)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu crois que le Mac pourrait démarrer avec la RAM HS ??? perso, j'en doute, dans ce cas il y aurait plutôt un "Sad Mac" à l'écran



Ça dépend, la Ram complètement H.S., c'est de deux choses l'une : soit ça bloque tout, soit elle devient simplement "invisible"


----------

